# toyota tacoma long bed or short bed



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Just trying to decide what kind of work truck to get. I think short bed looks better but wonder if it rides better. wouldn't have much room if I put a truck box in the truck though.
Any other thoughts I'm overlooking?
I have a full size chevrolet z if I have to really haul anything ....

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the tacoma long bed 4 x 4 4 door before this i had the short bed it did look better short and stocky but this one will hold a lot more i have a leer camper on it and love it .


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Have the short bed....4 door....hard to beat! 130K never been down.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

You will love the looks of the short bed and hate the ride and gear hauling capability.
My biggest complaint with ford and gm is that they do not offer a 1/2 ton crew with
an 8 ft bed. What I would give for 18" more bed.

Go Long Regards,

Raymond


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

The thing to look at is one that not stated yet... Re-sale value! The short beds have a higher resale value, do to more of a target market when you want to sell. Not everyone can park a truck w/ a long bed, nor have the garage space for one. 

On another note, some makes/models the long box do have a higher payload...just some things to research.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

From p 394 & 395 of my 2006 Toyota Tacoma owners manual:
Double cab w/ 6cyl 1GR-FE engine (only available engine for double cab)
Vehicle capacity weight:
Short deck: 1200lbs
Long deck: 1150lbs

Towing capacity:
without tow package: 3500lbs
with tow package: 6500lbs


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Short deck: 1200lbs
Long deck: 1150lbs

Towing capacity:
without tow package: 3500lbs
with tow package: 6500lbs


EDBUCK, There is not a 1/2 ton around that can live up to these numbers and live
to tell about it the next day. I would never go by what the manufacturer puts in
thier manual or advertisement, all pure B.S. They sell to dudes that think muddin
is going through thier yard.

******* Regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

They toyota may cost a bit more but you will save money in repair bils. I change oil every 3k and do all services other than that they never see the inside of a repair center. If you want a truck that will last go with toyota the long bed only comes in the trd sport with the air scoop on the hood thats what mine is.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Tacoma long bed ALL THE WAY!!!

Had 2 short beds that I really liked, but I Like my '07 long bed's ride ALOT better. Much more storage, and has the same, if not a little better fuel efficiency. I get 20 city/23-25 hwy. 

Had a Ford FX4 crew cab and HATED IT!!! Uncomfortable, and sucked the gas. It was a shortbed, and I regreted not buying the longbed.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

The leg room in my Tacoma is bigger than my Tundra.The tundra is just an Xtra cab,but its a 2000 and NEVER been in the shop either!


----------

